# iPad Pro prend toute la bande passante : HELP !



## Pouasson (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous. 

Ça faisait un moment que je n'étais pas passé poster (je suis surtout l'actu et poste dans les commentaire de l'app [emoji28]). 

Enfin bref, je viens vers les spécialistes car malgré les nombreuses recherches je ne trouve pas de solution. 

J'ai récemment acheté un iPad pro pour moi, un mini 4 pour ma femme. 

J'ai cependant remarqué une baisse de mon débit internet juste après ces achats. 

J'ai une freebox révolution avec un débit merdouilloux, à environ 1,8Mbps, ce qui correspond à une vitesse de 230ko/s en téléchargement normalement. 

Pourtant les speedtests que j'ai effectués jusque là montrent un débit subitement descendu à 30ko/s. 

J'ai tout débranché et déconnecté jusqu'à trouver la source, et il se trouve que c'est l'iPad pro ! 
Sur l'application freebox companion, c'est flagrant : l'iPad en mode avion, aucun téléchargement. Quand je mets le wifi, le débit grimpe d'un coup à 230ko/s. 

Le problème, j'ai évidemment vérifié, c'est qu'il n'y a aucune raison que l'iPad télécharge quoi que ce soit. 
J'ai désactivé iCloud, les imessages, FaceTime, le push, la sauvegarde automatique... Tout. 

Du moins à ma connaissance. 

Et c'est là que je fais appel à vous : qu'ai-je pu oublier de désactiver pour que l'iPad prenne inexorablement TOUTE la bande passante à peine connecté en wifi ? 

Ou à défaut, comment puis-je savoir quel processus est à l'œuvre et me pompe ma connexion ? 

Merci par avance ... Je suis désespéré. Je suis obligé de l'utiliser en mode avion ou mode modem avec mon portable ... Ca n'a aucun intérêt et j'ai presque envie de le renvoyer à la Fnac...


----------



## andr3 (9 Janvier 2016)

Syncro de tes photos, itunes, ... ?


----------



## Pouasson (9 Janvier 2016)

J'ai déjà arrêté tout ça. Sur l'iPad et sur l'ordinateur... Ça continue depuis hier. :-/


----------



## andr3 (10 Janvier 2016)

Fait un reset complet de l'iPad Pro comme si il était démarré pour la première fois.


----------



## Pouasson (10 Janvier 2016)

Oui je vais m'y résoudre... Mais avec ma connexion lente j'ai pas les applications à jour sur le mac. Et ça m'a pris plus de 24h de dl... 
Je vous redis. 

Merci !


----------

